# Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon



## Freestyler808 (31. August 2011)

*Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*

_Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon
_​ 
Abend,

war heute in nem Saturn, da konnte man für 44€ BF3 LE vorbestellen
nun zieht Amazon sofort nach

Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

44€ ist meiner Meinung nach ein TOP Preis

es fallen aber trotzdem noch 5€ für die FSK18 Gebühren an


----------



## mkay87 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*

+5€ Versand wegen USK18. Macht dann 49€ was nicht mehr wirklich günstig ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*

So ist das wirklich kein Schnäppchen mehr. Wenn ich es unbedingt haben muss warte ich bis es erscheint, dann gibt es auch in den Märkten wahrscheinlich wieder kurzfristig günstige Angebote


----------



## Sight (31. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*

Bei Amazon.uk für 37€ mit Versand


----------



## >ExX< (31. August 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*

@Sight: nur doof wenn man keine Kreditkarte hat 

habs mir jetzt vorbestellt


----------



## Hitten (1. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*

Es ist immerhin 10€ günstiger als bei EA.
Ich denke ich werde aber auch warten, bis das Spiel draußen ist und dann 2-3 Tage danach zuschlagen.


----------



## Jami (1. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*

Das hier ist die User-News-Abteilung, nicht die User-Werben-Abteilung. Was ist nur draus geworden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*



Jami schrieb:


> Das hier ist die User-News-Abteilung, nicht die User-Werben-Abteilung. Was ist nur draus geworden?


 
Wenn es nicht paßt wird die Motorrad - Gang ähh das Moderatorenteam den Riegel schon vorschieben


----------



## Naitrum (1. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*

Steht doch aber schon längst auf der Main. Schnäppchen: **Battlefield 3 nur 44,00 USK 18** Lieferbar: Fast & Furious 5 Blu-ray - World in Conflict Complete nur 4,99 - Firefly Serie Blu-ray nur 19,97 - Dead Island mit DLC nur 37,50 [Anzeige] - schnäppchen, amazon


----------



## Pal_Calimero (1. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*

Da muss ich mal bei Saturn vorbeischauen, wobei mir das Vorbestellen bei Amazon schon bequemer ist, da kann man jederzeit stornieren. Ich hab aber bisher nie etwas vorbestellt... muss man auch "vorzahlen" oder kann ich das bequem eine Woche vor release machen?( vllt. findet man ja doch noch irgendwo bessere angebote ) und die 5 Euro Prüfung fallen demt. nur einmal aus, wenn man sich zwei Spiele bestellt, oder ( liegt für mich logischer)


----------



## Veriquitas (1. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*



mkay87 schrieb:


> +5€ Versand wegen USK18. Macht dann 49€ was nicht mehr wirklich günstig ist.


 
Wie sich manche Leute anstellen nichtmahlks mehr 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgeben zu wollen das grenzt schon an Lächerlichkeit.


----------



## DeRtoZz (1. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*

Kein berauschender Angebot, hatte mir bei GameStop das Clan Paket bestellt, x3 je 45€ mit dem DLC und in Steel Box.

Mit Amazons Kindersicherung für 5€ mach ich nicht mit, das schrekt mich nur noch ab, dass ich da kein USK 18 Titel mehr bestelle. Bin tagsüber kaum da Heim und entgegen nehmen nur mit Pass ist mir zu dämmlich.


----------



## INU.ID (1. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Limited Edition für 44€ bei Amazon*



Naitrum schrieb:


> Steht doch aber schon längst auf der Main. *Schnäppchen: **Battlefield 3 nur 44,00 USK 18*** Lieferbar: Fast & Furious 5 Blu-ray - World in Conflict Complete nur 4,99 - Firefly Serie Blu-ray nur 19,97 - Dead Island mit DLC nur 37,50 [Anzeige] - schnäppchen, amazon


 
Da die News auf der Main deutlich früher war mache ich hier mal zu. Bitte dort weiter machen.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

*closed*


----------

